

The Secret Power Behind Why We Pick Crowded Restaurants Over Empty Ones - dsr12
http://www.fastcompany.com/3016506/dialed/the-secret-power-behind-why-we-pick-busy-restaurants-over-empty-ones

======
ArekDymalski
Yeah,of course it's powerful, as long as (for sake of @exciting
simplification) we forget about introverts or people actively avoiding
mainstream and seeking niche/unusual stuff.

